# LT 1000 part name



## dad004 (Apr 16, 2013)

I need to replace a part, but I have no clue what it's called.
It is located under the deck. I hit a stump and bent it. The blade started hitting it. I was able to bend it enough so that the blade would clear it. 
It's some kind of guard under the deck, and located at the front right.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Any pictures?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I think it is one of the mulching baffles (AKA Stump jumper) I took mine off, and threw them away they are more trouble than they are worth.


----------

